# Child Care Managers - Skills Assessed



## skimbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, wonder if you can help me!

Has anybody qualified for State Sponsorship as a Child Care Manager which is currently on the SOL list?

I have owned and managed my nursery for 20 years and have had to be competent in all the criteria for a CC Manager visa. However, as qualifications go, I have completed an NVQ Level 3 Child Care & Education and also part of the Foundation Degree ( I really do not want to continue with this course further).

Has anyone had experience of their skills and qualifications assessed for a CC Manager sponsored visa??? It does stipulate that the course must be 2 years and I completed my NVQ 3 in ten months. Ironically if I had completed a Level 2 prior to this I would satisfy that requirement but I was recommended to do Level 3 as I had so much experience.

I have looked at the criteria on the assessment list and I am more than fulfilling them on a daily basis.

I would welcome hearing about any experiences you may have had!!


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi i have applied for a sponsored 176 visa (my brother is in oz) Im im going in as a nursery manager . Im in the early stages regarding the visa . I have had my skills assesed by the tra and have passed . I have level 2 and 3 and im due to complete level 4 in childcare in june . I am a depute manager here at present and have had 10 years supervisor experince only recently going to depute last year . Im sure you would qulify with no problem .I am however unsure about state sponsorship as i said my brother is doing mine . Hope this helps alough not sure ive answered your question .


----------



## jsameer (Jan 19, 2013)

Pls tell me the migration skill assessment agency for the post of Child care center manager ASAP...

as I sent my documents to TRA but it refused that this job is not under their area...

Thanks


----------



## Shan1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi respected members on the forum I m just doing job as a room leader and want to apply for work place assesment from tra for child care centre manager but don't know how to pass the assessment my friend already got unsuccessful result from tra plz guide me if possible thanks


----------



## Abhiaryan (Mar 23, 2017)

I hv 10 yrs experience as a principal in preschool. Done Bsc n Ma . I wish to know which skill would i fit in wd my qualification


----------

